# ~{What’s Your Feel-Good Song?}~



## Indigowaters (Dec 15, 2006)

What song makes you say "Aw shoot, that’s my song!" and forget where you are? Or cheers you up instantly no matter what’s going on?

Mine is:

Don't Stop Til' You Get Enough - Michael Jackson 

Any time that song comes on I want to dance.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 15, 2006)

You spin me right round baby right round like a record baby *dances*


OR

Fat bottomed girls. 
Either way I'm instantly in a good mood.


----------



## madkitty (Dec 15, 2006)

Mariah Careys "I can get through the rain" - if anyone is ever having a tough time then listen to this as its beautiful x


----------



## tanitabg (Dec 15, 2006)

*music is everything*

O yes ,  i have  a many   songs  that  are  making me  jump  - 
Come in to my life - Joyce Sims, Close to you -Maxi Priest 
Ain`t nobody - Chaka Kan and few songs from WHITESNAKE 
 Latly  the  new song  of  Nelly Furtado - Say it right    ))  
I can go on  for  few  hours  .....


----------



## JJones (Dec 15, 2006)

---


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 15, 2006)

mmmm Hurt So Good...JCM


----------



## laurenmo88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Stellar by Incubus!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 15, 2006)

my blue heaven by taking back sunday LOl and im a dork i bought tickets to the concert the day they came out


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll be alright by MTS

old skool dance song.....i love it so much!!!


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 16, 2006)

in flames - only for the weak


----------



## redambition (Dec 16, 2006)

mine changes so often, and there's so many of them... teeheehee.

a big one that's done it for me for about 4 years now is levitation - runaways UK feat Cyclops 4000. it's just so bouncy. 

also: i can feel your love - felice taylor.


----------



## sharyn (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_in flames - only for the weak_

 





also
_Suburban Me_ by In Flames
_This Could Be Love_ by Alkaline Trio
_Over The Hills And Far Away_ by Nightwish


----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2006)

Faded Pair of Jeans - fatboy slim


----------



## aziza (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJones* 

 
_at the moment

Goapele - First Love
&
Sugarcult - Los Angeles_

 
I love Goapele! Closer is my feel good song...whenever I'm feeling mellow I listen to this.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 23, 2006)

Right now I'm feeling all songs on John Legend's 2nd album. Funny thing is, when I first heard it, I thought it was too hippie.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 24, 2006)

Do You Love What You Feel?/Rufus & Chaka Khan
Can't Take That Away/Mariah Carey
In The Stone/Earth Wind & Fire
Tusk/Fleetwood Mac
Don't Stop/Fleetwood Mac
Uptown Girl/Blly Joel
See See Rider/Elvis
Ain't No Mountain High Enough/Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
Before I Let Go/Maze feat. Frankie Beverly
Ease On Down The Road/Michael Jackson
Work On Me/The O'Jays
Sing My Heart Out/The O'Jays
When You're Young & In Love/Ralph Carter/Michael from "Good Times"
Square Biz/Teena Marie
Lil Star/Kelis & Cee-Lo
Brand New Jones/Robin Thicke
Up Against All Odds/Tarralyn Ramsey
Hallelujah, I Love Her So/Ray Charles


Hell, you asked......


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 24, 2006)

unwritten - natasha bedingfield
canned heat - jamiroquai
mas que nada - sergio mendes
freedom - george michael


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow^. Lol. 

Well, I thought about some more:

Candy Girl/My Secret (Didja Get It Yet?) - New Edition
Be Happy - Mary J. Blige
Stay Saved/Love Song - Canton Jones (what you know about that?)
Alright - CeCe Winans
I Feel For You - Chaka Khan
Let's Hear It For The Boy - Deniece Williams
Rhythm Of The Night - Debarge
Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears
Baby-Baby-Baby - TLC
People Everyday - Arrested Development


----------



## mommamacgurl (Dec 25, 2006)

Beautiful- Christina Aguilara


----------



## Sprout (Dec 26, 2006)

September - Earth, Wind & Fire
I'm Every Woman - Whitney Houston
Ain't Nobody - Chaka Kahn


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 27, 2006)

Its Alright- Ricky Martinnnnnn
Drop it on Me - rickyyy hahaha. i cant help ittttt
pretty much anything by ricky, santana, marvin gaye & EW&F!!

oh and supaaaaa freak lol.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 27, 2006)

*Sugar Magnolia:  grateful dead*

*Dont rock my boat: Bob Marley*


----------



## Vicky88 (Dec 27, 2006)

Toploader - Dancing in the Moonlight never fails to make me smile if I am feeling down. The intro instantly brightens my mood.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Dec 27, 2006)

"Move Along" by The All American Rejects


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 27, 2006)

I have lots, mine are:

Let's Dance- David Bowie
Superhero- Esthero
Anywayz- Esthero
My Love- Justin Timberlake
Lil L- Jamiroquai
Mikeda- Les Nubians
They Say- Res
Golden Boys- Res
Hyper Ballad- Bjork
Sweetest Thing- Lauryn Hill
Find A Way - Tribe Called Quest

Oh man I can go on and on...


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 27, 2006)

It took a few listens to this CD...Yesterday he was on Good Morning America will family members singing two cuts from the CD, for me to like it.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Right now I'm feeling all songs on John Legend's 2nd album. Funny thing is, when I first heard it, I thought it was too hippie._


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 27, 2006)

"Be Without You" Mary J Blige


----------



## sexypuma (Dec 27, 2006)

right now, it is assassine by pascal obispo. I don't know but whenever I listen to it I feel better. Maybe the memories associated to the songs are what alter  my mood. Besides, I love his voice.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 27, 2006)

We Are Family - Sister Sledge :dancey:
Hot Stuff - Donna Summer


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 27, 2006)

ABC, Rockin' Robin, and Want You Back- Jackson 5

I love the Jackson 5, even with how MJ turned out


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have so many...

Are you ready?  Ok, GO...

My Place - Nelly feat. Jaheim (this song makes me feel "chill")
All The Way - Craig David (smooth jammin' times)
Do It - Nelly Furtado (good road trip song, roll the windows down & jam)
SexyBack - Justin Timberlake (need I say more?)
Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield (smile-inducing; power booster)
Enter Sandman - Metallica (head bangin' heaven, lol)
Up! - Shania Twain (there's nowhere but up from here!)
Chris Cox Megamix - Britney Spears (the best mix ever, IMO)
The Way You Move - Outkast (awesome beats, makes ya wanna move!)
Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson (get your SO's and go pick some wildflowers, lol)
Back That Azz Up - Juvenile (dirty and fun with good beats)
Hella Good - No Doubt (makes me wanna drive fast...is that bad?)
More Than A Feeling- Boston (oldie but goody...endorphine-releasing)
Come Clean - Hilary Duff (I'm comin' clean and telling y'all I rock out to this song, lol)

Alrighty, I do have some more songs in mind that instantly make me smile and feel great, but I think this is enough for now, don't cha think?  And I even gave y'all a briefing on each song.  Do I get extra credit?  lol


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 30, 2006)

Sheryl Crow- Light In Your Eyes (long story, but it's my song)
Harry Belafonte- Jump In the Line
Michael Jackson- Don't stop til you get enough
Vanilla Ice- Ice Ice Baby (I think because I feel like a badass when I sing to it..because I know ALL the lyrics.. sigh)
Paperboy- Ditty

lot's of 80's music is so feel good music for me... like you spin me right round and wake me up before you go go and aha... <3


----------



## kradge79 (Dec 30, 2006)

Mine seems to change a lot, but right now its:

September - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## aziza (Jan 1, 2007)

Stevie Wonder's version of "Until You Come Back to Me" gives me shivers everytime I hear it. It's not a happy song but *sigh* I feel so mushy everytime I hear it. 

Natasha Bedingfield's "These Words" Another feel good song...when you're passionate about something _this _is what it feels like. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Vanilla Ice- Ice Ice Baby (I think because I feel like a badass when I sing to it..because I know ALL the lyrics.. sigh)
 <3_

 
I don't know why but this cracked  me up!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 1, 2007)

temperature - sean paul


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 2, 2007)

"Brave New Girl" by Britney Spears haha.  I'm embarrassed to say it but that song makes me feel good and all pumped up!


----------



## Katja (Jan 2, 2007)

*
Too Young - Phoenix
Independence Day - Elliott Smith
ROYGBIV- Boards of Canada
Dramamine - Modest Mouse
*


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_"Brave New Girl" by Britney Spears haha.  I'm embarrassed to say it but that song makes me feel good and all pumped up!_

 
i have to agree hah
go britney


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 3, 2007)

"New"-No Doubt
"It's My Life"-No Doubt
"Breathe"-Telepopmusik
"Crazy"-Gnarls Barkley


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 4, 2007)

billy idol "cradle of love"!!!
oh, and don't laough, but- shakira "whenever wherever" really get's my going crazy :.)


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_"Be Without You" Mary J Blige_

 
This is such a great song. It really puts me in a good mood.
Military Fashion Show by And One (the industrial band) does it for me too.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Switz1880 (Oct 31, 2007)

Some of my all time faves:

Pour Some Sugar on Me - Def Leppard
Two Princes - Spin Doctors
Jump Around - House of Pain
All I want - Toad the Wet Sprocket
Paradise City - Guns and Roses
What's your fantasy - Ludacris - I just love the line "whips and chains, handcuffs . . . smack a little booty up with my belt!"  So much fun to sing while you drive


----------



## XShear (Oct 31, 2007)

I few of my favs at the moment ...

Shut Up and Drive - Rhianna (this is THE song of the moment for me)
Rockstar - N*E*R*D (best band EVER, this song makes me go crazy in my car, I <3 it!)
Feelin' Good - Michael Buble (after a major breakup, this song got me through bad days)
Holla Back Girl - Gwen Stefani (this one just makes me feel pumped about myself, lol)

and ... "Hey There Deliah" always puts a smile on my heart.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 31, 2007)

:hatsoff:Hands Down to - BB King with U2 in the song "When Loves Comes to town":hatsoff:


I had some really uptight people at work.  I had to get the BB King out to the rescue.  Whew!   I was surprised how many had not heard that song.


----------



## Willa (Oct 31, 2007)

The unplugged version of How come you don't call me of Alicia Keys

I also love Get By, by Talib Kweli

When he sang this song at his concert I was sooooo excited


----------



## somethingsinful (Oct 31, 2007)

these are mine for now i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them

Praga Khan - The Key to the Kingdom
Project Pitchfork - Existence
Daft Hands - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 31, 2007)

This Sh*t Will F*ck You Up - Combichrist
Panzermenche - And One
Synth and Strings - Yomanda
Feels Just Like it Should - Jamiriqui
Star F*ckers - Nine Inch Nails
Invasion of the gabber Robots - Laziest Men on Mars
Love Story - Layo and Bushwacka
Hammer to Fall - Queen
Voodoo People (Pendulum remix) - The Prodigy
Girls - The Prodigy
Spitfire - The Prodigy

There's more but those are the first ones that come to mind.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ohhh... I've got quite a few, but here are the one's that come to mind:

Somebody To Love - Queen
I Turn My Camera On - Spoon
Starlight - Muse
Cupid - Sam Cooke
Mysterious Ways - U2
Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship
Sweetness - Jimmy Eat World
I Wanna Dance with Somebody - Whitney Houston
Into the Groove - Madonna

These are either my "driving" or "getting ready" songs... hahaha


----------



## badkittekitte (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_"Brave New Girl" by Britney Spears haha.  I'm embarrassed to say it but that song makes me feel good and all pumped up!_

 
dont feel bad for mentioning britney...bc my answer would be her new cd....i bought it yesterday and have been listening to ever since...it really is good..if you are a fan of britney....just wish she would get it together.....


----------



## lilMAClady (Nov 1, 2007)

Flashlight by George Clinton and Michael Jackson's old stuff (Thriller, and Don't stop till you get enough)


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 1, 2007)

Ooooh. That's my ish, that's my ish. Lol. 

I also like:

Frontin' ~ Pharrell Williams (it's so Michael and spacy)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_I few of my favs at the moment ...

Holla Back Girl - Gwen Stefani (this one just makes me feel pumped about myself, lol)
_


----------



## XShear (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Ooooh. That's my ish, that's my ish. Lol. 

I also like:

Frontin' ~ Pharrell Williams (it's so Michael and spacy)_

 

Oh man, how could I forget this song?! I absolutly jam everytime it comes on. I just love the beat and the way Pharrell sings it.


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 1, 2007)

Free Falling - Tom Petty
Is This Love - Bob MArley
Any song by the Beatles makes me feel good.
Let's Get it On --Marvin Gaye
Why Can't This Be Love -- Van Halen


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't know the name of it, 
I get knocked down but I get up again, You're never going to keep me down


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 1, 2007)

pretty much any song by Britney Spears or The Birthday Massacre

Rihanna - Shut Up & Drive
Porcelain and the Tramps - Redlight District
Nsync - Pop
Nicole Scherzinger - Whatever You Like
Pussycat Dolls ft. Will.I.Am - Beep
Mindless Self Indulgence - Shut Me Up
Bassment Jaxx - Romeo
Ashley Tisdale - He Said, She Said


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2007)

Love & Happiness - Al Green, its an all time favorite of mine.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Don't know the name of it, 
I get knocked down but I get up again, You're never going to keep me down_

 

That's by Chumbawumba. I think the song Is just called I get knocked down. I agree that it's a wicked tune!


----------



## Briar (Nov 1, 2007)

"Dancing with Myself" by Billy Idol.  Anytime I hear that song I crank it to eleven and dance around like a maniac.  

My personal anthem is "Fat Bottomed Girls" by Queen, 'cause big booties is sexay!


----------



## Willa (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Love & Happiness - Al Green, its an all time favorite of mine._

 
Ho yeah! Me too!

I can't have a day without listening to Al Green


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 2, 2007)

"Rich Girl"-Gwen Stefani
"My Way"-Frank Sinatra
"Extraordinary"-Liz Phair
"Smells Like Teen Spirit"-Nirvana
"Beyond the Sea"-Bobby Darin

Those are my top picks along with almost anything Gwen Stefani or Liz Phair.


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry for hijacking the 'one/a few song thread' but I cant pick just one (or a handful for that matter - this is actually a condensed list of 'MY SONGS' for me!). Music is the key to my sanity...

Patrick Wolf - A BOY LIKE ME! "A boy like me should know much better than to raise his flag in stormy weather, but i just cant get enough electric shocks... I want to buy a lighthouse and ride a giraffe on the rocks!" (Listening to it as i type), Wolfsong, Teignmouth, Don't Say No, The Magic Position, Augustine and Overture (though every song from him that ive heard is genius and beautiful).

Regina Spektor - Almost everything from her makes me happy/warm and fuzzy.

AFI - Days of The Phoenix, actually pretty much any of their songs!

Adam Ant - especially Prince Charming (thats MY SONG - i know the dance...).

Billy Idol - Rebel Yell.

Machine Head - From The Day, Crashing Around You, Desire to Fire.

Anthony Johnson - Cripple and the Starfish (i have a live version that just tears me apart), I Fell in Love With a Dead Boy, Fistful of Love, Hope There's Someone, You Are My Sister.

Sufjan Stevens - For The Widows In Paradise, Vitos Ordination Song, Borderline, Sister Winter, To Be Alone With You, Come On Lets Boogey To The Elf Dance!, The Henney Buggy Band.

Rancid - Old Friend.

NIN - All The Love In The World, Closer, In This Together.

The Faint - Everything i have heard has had relevance at some point.

Medicine - Time Baby 3.

Misfits - Halloween (also AFI cover is wondrous!), Helena, Attitude, Die Die My Darling, Where Eagles Dare.

The Cure - Burn, End of The World, The Hanging Garden, Just Like Heaven, Lovesong, Close To Me, A Night Like This, Six Different Ways, Catch, Hot Hot Hot!, Pictures of You, 

Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round.

U2 - With Or Without You (not really my song, but reminds me so much of a friend - his song i guess).

Joshua Radin - Closer.

Adrift - Transatlanticism (Death Cab cover).

INXS - By My Side.

Neutral Milk Hotel - Two Headed Boy (1 & 2).

Counting Crows - Lot of songs, but particularly  Colourblind and A Murder of One

Bright Eyes - Easy/Lucy/Free, First Day of My Life, Hungry for a Holiday, Lover I Dont Have To Love, Roots, Nothing Gets Crossed Out.

The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary.

Final Fantasy - This Lamb Sell Condos.


* I probably missed the point of this thread entirely, but i get excited when it comes to my songs/bands!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nobody laugh... Wham - Wake me up before you go go haha. Always puts me in a crazy funny mood!
And Rihanna - Don't stop the music


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 3, 2007)

Last week it was Get Me Bodied by Beyonce. I literally could not listen to that song and NOT move. 

But this week More Human Than Human (WhiteZombie)has been the sh!t for me.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 3, 2007)

I love that song! I used to be sooooo in love with George Michael. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Nobody laugh... Wham - Wake me up before you go go haha._


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 3, 2007)

That's my jam too. I like the album version better than the radio cause it's longer. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Last week it was Get Me Bodied by Beyonce. I literally could not listen to that song and NOT move. _


----------

